# Ich brauche Rat!



## matze_hornig (3. März 2009)

Hi,

Habe meinen Teich jetzt seit ca. 1,5 Jahren!

Er ist ca. 30m^3 groß und mit einigen Kois und Goldfischen, Nasen, Bitterlingen, __ Muscheln, __ Schnecken, Karpfen und Grasskarpfen besetzt, die aber alle noch sehr klein sind! DIe "großen" Kois sind 20cm und zu zweit! Die anderen sind alle 5-10cm!

Habe einige Pflanzen und einen kleinen Bachlauf mit Wasserfall! 2 Pumpen bringen Wasser in meinen Filter, der aus 6 150l. Tonnen besteht! Diese gleichen sich durch druck aus und enthalten: Lavasteine, Schwämme, Schaumstoff, Bettlaken und Watte! Danach geht das Wasser in einen kleinen Graben mit Pflanzen und dann wieder in den Teich!

Nun ist das Problem, dass ich bereits letztes Jahr zwar eig. sauberes Wasser und gesunde Fische hatte, aber dennoch das Wasser trüb ist!
Nun ist auch noch meine UV-Lampe kapputt gegangen! 

Hat jemand eine preiswerte Idee für einen guten Filter und überhaupt Tipps für mich?? Was haltet ihr von Bakterienstartkulturen und solchen Wasserklärmitteln??

Gruß
Matze


----------



## Christine (3. März 2009)

*AW: Ich brauche Rat!*

Hallo Matze,

wie trüb ist das Wasser denn? Mehr milchig hell und oder dunkel oder grün?

Und was hast Du für Bodengrund und wie sieht die Randbefestigung aus und die Umgebung drumherum?

Am besten hast Du mal ein paar Fotos für uns!


----------



## Dodi (3. März 2009)

*AW: Ich brauche Rat!*

Hallo Matze,

wie sieht es bei Dir denn mit Vorabscheidung aus?
Siebfilter oder ähnliches vorhanden?
Wie ist der Pflanzenbewuchs im Teich?

Deine Filterbestückung liest sich doch etwas abenteurlich und hört sich auch reinigungsintensiv an, wenn ich Bettlaken und Watte lese...
Wie wäre es denn, wenn Du an den Tonnen festhalten willst, zwei davon am Ende der Reinigungskette mit __ Hel-x zu bestücken? Hel-x ist äusserst wartungsarm und leistungsstark, was das Bakterienwachstum anbelangt.

Bakterienstartkulturen müssen nicht unbedingt sein, das hatte ich gestern erst geschrieben:



> Eigentlich nicht nötig. Im eingefahrenen Teich befinden sich genug Bakterien, die den Filter wieder in Gang bringen. Es dauert halt eine Weile.
> 
> Wer es trotzdem möchte: eine Hand voll Erde, z. B. Aushub vom Maulwurf oder Erde direkt unter der Grasnabe, soll als Filterstarter nicht schlecht sein.
> Die recht teuren Filterstarter-Bakterien, die es bei den einschlägigen Teichzubehör-Shops gibt, würde ich nicht nehmen.



Von Klärmitteln halte ich nichts. Chemie sollte nicht in den Teich. Wenn ein ausgewogenes Gleichgewicht zwischen Nährstoffeintrag bzw. -austrag herrscht, d. h. z. B. bei Fischbesatz ein leistungsstarker Filter und viel Pflanzen, müsste das Wasser auch klar sein.

Bilder wären in der Tat nicht schlecht, wie Christine schon schrieb.


----------



## matze_hornig (3. März 2009)

*AW: Ich brauche Rat!*

Hi,

Mein Teich ist einen halben Metzer breit in Bottigen auf einen absatz im Wasser rund rum bepflanzt!
Wirklich Dunkel ist das Wasser nicht! Goldenen Fische kann man 50cm. tief erkennen!
Randbefestigung sind Steine auf einen Wall und der Bodengrund ist Folie mit etwas Sand!
Vorabscheidung ist eig, nicht vorhanden, der grobe dreck bleibt aber am Lavastein hängen!


----------



## Redlisch (3. März 2009)

*AW: Ich brauche Rat!*



matze_hornig schrieb:


> einen halben Metzer breit in Bottigen!



setz doch mal einige Foto`s von Teich und Filter rein, da kann man sich das besser vorstellen und vielleicht das Problem sehen.
Foto`s sagen mehr als 1000 Worte !

Axel


----------



## matze_hornig (4. März 2009)

*AW: Ich brauche Rat!*

Hi, hoffe, das ist so OK! Habs in ein Album gepackt!


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/149


----------



## herbi (4. März 2009)

*AW: Ich brauche Rat!*

Hallo Matze,...

ich meine das deine Filterung zwar groß ist aber denoch nicht ausreicht um die trübung des Wassers zu entfernen,...!Da sie jetzt im laufe der Zeit "voll" ist,...! Ich vermute auch das es bei dir schon eine Algenblüte sein könnte,...
Hast du auch schon mal beim Rücklauf in den Teich (wo das Wasser von der FA rauskommt!), eine Wasserprobe gemacht,...um zu sehen was die Filteranlage (FA) so alles durchlässt,...
Hast du deine Pflanzen vielleicht mit Teicherde eingesezt,..?
Eine UV Lampe alleine, um eine Trübung zu entfernen, ist nicht das ware,...du solltest deine gesammte FA überarbeiten,...dafür haben wir hier echte Spezialisten,...
Die melden sich schon,...

Du solltest mal erst die ganzen Filtertonnen/- medien sauber machen, dann deine "Bettlaken" wieder ins Schlafzimmer verfrachten,...dort gehören sie hin,....!
Um eine vernünftige Vorabscheidung kommst du nicht rum,...versuche erst mal einen "billigen Siebfilter" vor deine eigentliche Filteranlage zu schalten,....baue ihn dir nötigenfalls selber,  in dem du einfach über ein Siebgewebe das Wasser in den Filter einlaufen lässt,...( sind hier im Forum genügend Bauanleitungen)

Keine Angst,...dieses Problem bekommen wir schon gemeinsam gelöst,...


----------



## axel (4. März 2009)

*AW: Ich brauche Rat!*

Hallo Matze 

Ich schätze Du hast zu wenig Pflanzen im Teich .
Die Algen brauchen einen Nährstoffkonkurenten . 
Entweder Du bepflanze den Teich , was schwierig sein sollte bei Graskarpfen und Kois, weil die vieles an Pflanzen verspeisen .
Oder Du legst Dir extra noch einen Pflanzenfilter an .
Das Wasser aus Deinen Filtertonnen fließt dann erst durch Deinen Pflanzenfilter und dann in den Teich.
Ich vermute Nährstoffüberschuß bei Dir .
In andere Filter würd ich erst mal nicht investieren . Das sieht schon ganz ordentlich aus .
Auf Chemie würd ich verzichten .
Eventuell hilft kurzfristig ein Teilwasserwechsel . UV Lampe kann auch helfen lößt das Problem mit den Nährstoffen nicht .
Besorg Dir mal einen Wassertest und überprüfe die Wasserwerte .

Lg
axel


----------



## waterman (4. März 2009)

*AW: Ich brauche Rat!*

Hallo Matze,
ich vermute auch, dass Du zu wenige Pflanzen im Teich hast. In meinem ersten Teichjahr habe ich mir auch so einiges an Chemie aufschwatzen lassen, aber Dank der vielen guten Tipps hier im Forum habe ich Pflanzen aufgerüstet, die Chemie im Regal gelassen und mit UVC schönes klares Wasser und gute Werte.

Gruß Wil


----------



## matze_hornig (4. März 2009)

*AW: Ich brauche Rat!*

Hi,

Ich habe leider keinen Platz mehr für Pflanzen! 
Also: Ich habe einen 4-5 Meter langen Pflanzenfilter, durch den das Wasser nach dem Filter läuft! Im Teich selbst sind ca. 3m^2 am Rand bepflanzt und eine 2m^2 Flachwasserzone ist bepflanzt! Die Pflanzen sind nur noch zu klein, um sie zu sehen! Hatte bis vor wenigen Wochen noch Eis!

Ich habe meine Pflanzen mit etwas normaler Erde und vielen kleien Steinchen eingesetzt( Alles in Kübeln, damit man sie leichter rausbekommt, falls sie zu mächtig werden und mir den ganzen Teich zuwuchern!

Was würdet ihr denn beim Wasserwechsel emfehlen! Leitungswasser ist mir etwas zu teuer! Hätte eine Brunnenbohrung, mit der ich auch anfangs befüllt habe!

Gruß
Matze


----------



## axel (4. März 2009)

*AW: Ich brauche Rat!*

Hallo Matze 

Ich nehm auch immer Brunnenwasser . Brauche aber keinen Wasserwechsel machen weil bei mir immer viel verdunstet . Fülle immer nur nach .
Na da hast Du ja schon einiges an Pflanzen . 
An Deiner Stelle würd ich die Pflanzen wenn es wärmer wird wieder heraushohlen und in ein Lehm Kiesgemisch setzen . Mit Deiner Erde hast Du ja viele Nährstoffe in den Teich gebracht . Das ist bestimmt mit ne wichtige Ursache für Deine Schwebalgen. 
Meine Pflanzen sind sogar nur im Kies . Mal sehen wie die dort drin wachsen 
Ich denke Dein Problem wird sich dann mit der Zeit von selbst lösen .
Man muß den Pflanzen halt Zeit geben . Ich rechne bei meinem Teich das erst nach 5 Jahren alles so ist wie ichs mir vorstelle . Mein Teich ist 1 1/2  Jahre jung.

lg
axel


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Ich brauche Rat!*

Hi Matze,

- als erstes würd ich dir empfehlen ein Siebfilter in die 1. Tonne wo das zu reinigende Wasser reinläuft zu bauen. Bei diesen großen Tonnen kannst du prima ein, oder besser mehrere Alugazesiebe über einen HulaHoop Reifen spannen, der müsste genau passen. (bei mir strömt das wasser von unten nach oben in der 1. Tonne und durch die vom vortex bekannte drehung sinkt der dreck nach unten und nur vorgesiebtes wasser dringt oben durch)

- die schwämme kannst du als weitere mechanische vorabscheidung in den direkt danachfolgenden tonnen drinn lassen

- die bettlaken raus + das lavazeuch auch, leider hört man immer wieder wei toll doch ein filter aus labvagestein ist da´sich da ja in den massig vorhandenen pooren schöön die bakkis einnisten können = neinein, die versopen ruck zuck und dann ist die besiedlungsfläche minimal

weiviele Tonnen hast du insgesamt nochmal ? und welche pumpenleistung ?

- also nach der oder evtl. den schwammbestückten tonnen kommen dann am besten mit __ hel-x gefüllte tonnen, ich denke du brauchst bei deiner teichgröße vielleicht nur 2 bis 3 solche tonnen

hel-x ist zwar nicht billig, lohnt sich aber auf jeden fall für ein teichleben lang. dmals hatte ich auch bei meinem filterbau herumexperimentiert und mit diesem ganzen lava und zeolith zeuch nur probleme und ne grüne suppe gehabt. wenn das hel-x dann erstmal richtig besiedelt ist hast du im nu nen klareren teich, bestellen kannst du es hier z.b.: http://www.hel-x.eu/cms/front_content.php, ich empfehl dir das was ich genommen hab.

- desweiteren empfehl ich dir dass du einen baypass nach den vorabscheider tonnen baust so dass eine gewisse wassermenge durchs hel-x und eine gewisse wassermenge durch deinen pflanzenfilter läuft und somit die fließgeschwindigkeit in beiden biozonen etwas verlangsamt wird

- du könntest natürlich erstmal ohne UVC versuchen, ich bin aber schon ein UVC vertreter schon allein um die keimrate im teich etwas zu verringern ... dazu gibt es aber unterschiedliche meinungen

was wirst du nun tun wollen ?


----------



## matze_hornig (5. März 2009)

*AW: Ich brauche Rat!*

Hi, 

Vielen Dank erstmal für eure umfangreichen Antworten!

Also: Ich schmeiß jetzt erstmal die Bettlaken raus! 
Ach ja: Ich habe 6 Tonnen, durch die, wie ich finde, nur relativ wenig Wasser läuft, da sich das ansonsten zurückstaut! Es sind 2 Pumpen mit ca. 3000l Pumleistung daran!

Dann werde ich mir mal einen Wassertest besorgen, um zu sehen, ob alles in ordnung ist, außer, dass ich nicht so viel sehe!

Was denkt ihr denn, was ich mir für ein UVC Gerät kaufen sollte, was nach möglichkeit nicht zu teuer ist??


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Ich brauche Rat!*

also in einem Koiteich ist der Richtwert ca. 3 W pro 1000 L allerdings ist das auch abhängig wieviel direkte sonneneinstrahlung du so am tag hast

... allerdrings kann ich dir keinen Tipp geben welcher Hersteller ganz gut ist. ich hab halt nur festgestellt das die ersatztröhren unterschiedliche preise haben und mich eben für meinen teich daran orientiert, die dinger von O*se waren mir eindeutig zu teuer - und bei den Bi*on von denen rauch man eigentlich gar keine Selbstreinigung der Lampe. Lieber diese mal ab und zu kontrollieren und mit nem Tuch säubern.


----------



## Dodi (5. März 2009)

*AW: Ich brauche Rat!*

Hallo Matze!

Ich kann Dir die TMC Pro Clear UVC-Lampe empfehlen, habe diese selbst seit 7 Jahren im Einsatz und bin damit sehr zufrieden! 

Ein Gerät mit 55 Watt soll nach dortigen Angaben für einen Teich von max. 45.000 l geeignet sein und kostet hier immo 158 Euronen. (Ersatzröhre liegt bei ca. 30 Euro.)


----------



## matze_hornig (8. März 2009)

*AW: Ich brauche Rat!*

Ok! Soweit schonmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Werde eure Tipps nun nach und nach in die Tat umsetzen!
Heute werden __ Hel-x bestellt und wenn es das Geld zulässt auch demnächst ein UVC Gerät!

Trotzdem wär eich über weitere Tipps echt dankbar, falls euch noch irgendetwas einfällt!


----------



## matze_hornig (8. März 2009)

*AW: Ich brauche Rat!*

Ach ja!

Dodi: Kannst du mir sagen, ob bei dem UVC-Gerät schon eine Röhre dabei ist, oder ob ich diese noch dazubestellen muss??


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. März 2009)

*AW: Ich brauche Rat!*

Die ist dabei 
Die UVC ist komplett Einsatzbereit


----------



## CityCobra (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ich brauche Rat!*



Dodi schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir die TMC Pro Clear UVC-Lampe empfehlen, habe diese selbst seit 7 Jahren im Einsatz und bin damit sehr zufrieden!


Servus!

Freut mich zu hören, ich habe die Pro Clear 30 im Einsatz.
Wie zufrieden ich damit bin wird sich aber erst noch zeigen, das Teil ist erst seit diesem Jahr im Einsatz.

*Frage:*
In der Beschreibung steht ja das ich die Lampe erst einschalten darf sobald die Pumpe läuft.
Wenn ich aber meinen Hauptschalter einschalte, dauert es allerdings einen kurzen Moment bis die Pumpe das Wasser durch den Pro Clear gepumpt hat.
Ist das ein Problem, oder brauch man sich darüber keine Sorgen machen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ich brauche Rat!*

Ich denke das ist noch Vertretbar Marc 

Aber wolltest du nicht die Pumpe durchlaufen lassen


----------



## CityCobra (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ich brauche Rat!*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist noch Vertretbar Marc
> 
> Aber wolltest du nicht die Pumpe durchlaufen lassen


Thx, für die Info! 
Obwohl ich den Filter und die UV-Lampe bis jetzt nur am Tag eingeschaltet hatte, habe ich schon spürbar klares Wasser.
Da man bis auf den Grund sehen kann, habe ich erstmal ein paar Plastikstreifen aus dem Teich gefischt, die von den Dachschindeln stammten, 
die im letzten Herbst auf mein Gartenhaus kamen.  
Wenn es nach mir gehen würde, blieb die Pumpe rund um die Uhr an, aber meine "Regierung" muss ich noch davon überzeugen das dies sinnvoll ist.
Meine Frau hat Angst wegen der Stromrechnung.


----------

